# House gift to a Casablanca-themed party?



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I haven't seen this flick since high school but I hate to leave you hanging. That being said, I seem to recall that the bar(Play it again, Sam.) had old chianti bottles on the tables used as candleholders. So, how about a bottle of chianti?


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm trying to think outside of the box on this one, so bear with me. Casablanca...Marakesh...Morocco...think local color instead of the colonial refuge of the movie...

At first I thought of a Turkish-designed wine rack, perhaps? Something Moroccan from your nearby World Market if you have one nearby, there's usually tons of inexpensive imported stuff there. 

If you want something you can make yourself, I found some pretty candle lanterns and otherCasablanca-inspired ideas at findgift.com. It should be simple to cut out a design and decoupage it on a votive candle holder.

Or Moroccan lamps

Browse Casablanca Online Market  for some good ideas I found there. 

Put "Casablanca" or "Morocco" into Amazon and use the links on the left to define what kind of product (like housewares) and then break it down even more by price...I came up with a Bone colored Tadalekt Gourd Vase (Morocco)

Perhaps, if you can remember any flowers from the movie, you could bring a bouquet? 

Let us know what you end up getting, ok? I'm all curious now.
.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I've seen some glasses (probably for tea) that are really nice, all different colours and decorated with gold. They are sold in sets of six and in a wooden holder. I think they would make a nice gift.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for your input folks! My wife decided she wanted to bake something, so she made heart shaped cookies and then decorated them with icing and names, words and phrases from the movie, kind of like the heart shaped candies with phrases on them. There were cookies with the character's names such as Rick, Ilsa, Lazslo and Sam. Phrases included "We'll always have Paris", "Lookin' at You, Kid", "Beautiful Friendship", "A Kiss is Still a Kiss", and "Play It, Sam". She did a really nice job decorating and lettering the cookies with one of those Icing tubes. She then arranged them in a nice basket with ribbons and doileys (sp?). The overall effect was a very nice gift basket, and our friends were very pleased with it. 
These folks have a great attention to detail - once I saw what a nice job my wife was doing I knew they would appreciate the basket. 
BTW, the party was a lot of fun. The host greeted us in a white dinner jacket and bow tie balancing a drink and (fake) cigarette in one hand, his wife glamourous in a black dress and wide brimmed hat. After champaigne punch and hor'derves we went into their home theater to watch the movie (during which they served fresh popcorn in theater-style boxes and Cracker Jacks!). Afterwards they served desserts. As we left they even supplied gift bags - a small bottle of champaigne, glasses, (fake) cigarette, another box of Cracker Jacks, and even a CD of "the best of Dooley Wilson" - who played Sam in the movie. The highlight in the bag was our own "Lettres de Traversee" - the famous letters of transport from the movie! As I said, their attention to detail is fantastic.

Before we left, he showed me his newest Halloween prop - half of a real human brain in formaldehyde sealed in a plexiglass jar...these are REALLY interesting people to know...


----------

